# Pressure Canning Bacon Questions?



## Guest (Jun 22, 2014)

Ive gotten such a good deal on bacon that was on sale for $2.50 a lb..not seen this price in a long time.Im thinking about pc it..have you tried this method and what did you think of the outcome?


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

I cut up my bacon into large chunks fill pint jars and can. I really like it no thawing to deal with. It breaks up into little bacon bits and browns up nicely. I tried browning the bacon first then cannning but really didn't like the results.

Disclaimer: This is bacon from our own pigs that I have cured and smoked myself. So, not sure how store bought bacon will preform. Never hurts to try though.:sing:


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Search the forums, this was talked about a few years back. We tried it and didn't like our results at all.....but many others did and had good success. There was an artical on that in the Jan/Feb 2011 issue of Backwoods Home. No I didn't just know that off the top of my head....we just happened to lend that copy out to a neighbor and he just returned it yesterday....so it's literally staring me in the face, lol. 

Hey, here it is online! http://www.backwoodshome.com/articles2/gay127.html


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Ziptie said:


> I cut up my bacon into large chunks fill pint jars and can. I really like it no thawing to deal with. *It breaks up into little bacon bits and browns up nicely.* I tried browning the bacon first then cannning but really didn't like the results.


What we have found is if you can it raw (without cooking first), it's really hard to keep it in strips when you pull it out to cook.....bacon bits describes it.

So, we pre-cook ours now, then can it. It stays together nicely after you pull it out, and finish browning/crisping.

Done it both with store bought and home produced bacon.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I canned bacon several years ago - I just stuffed pint jars with raw bacon and pressure canned like you would for any meat (75 minutes at 10 pounds of pressure). It makes its own grease as it cans. You can crisp it up in a frying pan when you use it. It's a great way to preserve bacon without refrigeration, and it's a lot cheaper than buying the cans of Yoder's bacon (which we also have and love).


----------



## ROSEMAMA (Jan 12, 2007)

I tried it last year for the first time and LOVED it! Now I'm just waiting on some good deals, so I can put up a whole lot!:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2014)

Ive been watching youtube videos and most of what Ive seen is they use parchment paper laying the bacon in strips side by side using a whole pound then folding the parchment paper over the bacon then tightly rolling it up and putting into quart jars.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes, the parchment paper method is the one we use. Lets you unroll and remove individual strips when taken out of the jar. We use wide mouth pint jars, as there are just the 2 of us. Still holds 3-4 servings. We'll stick the remainder in a ziplock bag in the freezer after opening.

Buy yourself one can of Yoder's to try.....GREAT bacon, they have the process down pat (but sorta on the expensive side).....that is the goal of what you're trying to achieve.


----------



## BigM (Mar 22, 2008)

We use the parchment paper method too. Works really well and, lets face it, is there anything cooler than looking a a JAR of bacon strips?!?!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I did the parchment paper way also. I think I might try pre-cooking it a bit first the next time I try it. The stuff I did raw just crumbles up when you try to fry it. But it tastes just fine.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your experiences with me..It really doesn't matter to me if it doesn't come out perfectly shaped we will still eat it..My dh's hours will be cut at his job starting in the fall..he and my kids love bacon but we just cant afford it at $5 a lb and thats on sale~ of coarse we can go without it..But this sale is probably never going to be seen again so Im stocking up for long term consumption..

Im thinking that this will have a shelf life up to 30-yrs if stored in the right conditions?


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

mythreesons said:


> Im thinking that this will have a shelf life up to 30-yrs if stored in the right conditions?


I'd say more like a few years, however, it barely lasts from one pig to the next around here, so I can't say... 

Only thing I've ever heard of canned lasting that long is freeze dried stuff.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Wow, $2.50 a pound is a great price! I was thinking about canning some last fall but when I compared the price of bacon, the Yoder's was actually about the same price so I couldn't see going to the bother. There are a lot of good you tube videos on canning bacon. Bexar Prepper has several and in one of them she opens bacon that she'd canned a year before and compared it to Yoder's. I think she cans hers raw.

I like this video showing how he partially cooked the bacon before canning. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wpxLvd9euw[/ame]


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

I've canned bacon and the results were disappointing.

A better option is "bacon jam" for which I've posted a recipe before. It's sort of a canned bacon pÃ¢te that is wonderful on top of a bagatte.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

We just done up our bacon the other day. I bought 12 pounds of bacon ends and pieces as you get more big chunks of meat. I like buying that as we use the bacon to go into egg dishes, beans, etc. I cut my bacon up, fry it until half way crisp, then can it in half pint jars. We ended up with 20 half pint jars of bacon and 6 half pint jars of bacon fat. I strain the fat real well to make it clean, and add that to the pressure caner with the bacon. Hubby is now a very happy camper.


----------



## moldy (Mar 5, 2004)

Checked the price of bacon here yesterday: Oscar Meyer was $8.99 a pound.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

My Bacon is currently about 21 cents per pound. That's a 50 pound bag of 18% pig feed at $10.50. Come fall we will see just how much it really comes out to.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Yum, bacon..... this reminds me I really want to try this. Good info.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> My Bacon is currently about 21 cents per pound. That's a 50 pound bag of 18% pig feed at $10.50. Come fall we will see just how much it really comes out to.


Man, we're getting ripped off. The cheap pig feed is $16.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

terri9630 said:


> Man, we're getting ripped off. The cheap pig feed is $16.


15.5% pig and hog is $9.90
Local feed mill, much cheaper and probably better quality than the mass distributed stuff.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Thick cut bacon is going for around $4.99 a pound here (Dallas area) That's regular price, occasionally you'll find a sale about $1.00 cheaper.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

mnn2501 said:


> Thick cut bacon is going for around $4.99 a pound here (Dallas area) That's regular price, occasionally you'll find a sale about $1.00 cheaper.


Wow. It's $7.99 here.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I somehow let myself run out of bacon, oops! I just bought some Wright's, the only kind I buy other than Zaycon, and it was $20 for 3 pounds.  I have my first ripe tomatoes coming on, and I NEED bacon and tomato sammiches, lol!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

calliemoonbeam said:


> I somehow let myself run out of bacon, oops! I just bought some Wright's, the only kind I buy other than Zaycon, and it was $20 for 3 pounds.  I have my first ripe tomatoes coming on, and I NEED bacon and tomato sammiches, lol!


Those are about the same as our prices. We were at WM earlier and I got a picture to show my Uncle. He doesn't believe our prices are higher than his.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Wow!!! This thread is almost making me like getting up early *every* day to feed the meat on the hoof! It really isn't bad with the animals getting older and the cow dry. Those prices are scarey!


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Just put 20 lb of pork belly in the fridge to cure.:happy: Will go in the smoker later this week.


----------

